# Any hints on surviving re-entry in the surf ??



## tugga (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm after any advise / hints on the best way to get back in through small to medium surf. I'm able to get out o.k., but having all sorts of trouble getting back in. Soon as a wave hits me from behind it turns me sideways, upside down, backwards, every bloody way except the way I want to go. Must look quite funny from the beach, but not funny from where I'm sitting. Most of the time I've been dumped it has been in just a couple of feet of water & close to the shore, but I was recently hit big time further out in deeper water & scarily close to rocks. :shock: :shock: :shock: Shook me up quite a bit & I think I would have been in big trouble if it wasn't for a friend with me. I have a Viking Profish which otherwise seems to be a really great craft. Quite stable in every respect except for the re-entry. Don't know exactly what I'm doing wrong yet (still learning). Is it a case of practice, practice, practice, or does anyone have any other ideas they can suggest ??


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

For re entry in any kind of surf , you have to look at it from the point of view that you are here to catch a wave in , and its gunna be fun , so my advice would be to sit outside the break area and watch the surf , dont try to paddle straight in in one continuous motion , wait , have a look , make sure your gear is all stowed away and you basically have clear decks , after watching the waves for a few minutes , NO LESS , figure out where you are going to get on the wave for the ride in and the wwwwoooohhhoooo at the end , dont try to catch a wave that is starting to curl on the top , or is standing up fairly steeply , try to catch a green wave from a bit further out and paddle like hell to get on it , then dont pa nic , if the wave is going to turn you sideways , thats Ok, just let it , but keep the rail of the kayak thats in the wave down in the water and dont let the other rail dig in , you can safely ride the wave to the beach side on and land ok , its really a big subject , that could be discussed for ages , but its basically SURFING , get out there and practice and enjoy it .


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

hey tugga,
here is a link with some info on it, hope it helps.
there is a few other threads here with some good tips regarding this.
have just started tackling the deep blue in the Profish myself and im finding it handles the ocean superbly  
but still learning the surfing techniques for the return trip :lol: 
cheers
Greg

http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/articl ... rticles=20


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Try following a wave in and paddling like hell, if you get a break after a set you can get in without ever having to go near a breaker. Search the forum and the web for bracing techniques, this involves digging your paddle into the wave. In the event you go sideways a good bracing technique will stop you from capsizing. Dignified? NO. Better than getting dumped? Hell yeah!


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Ay Tugga,
I'm speaking from experience here when I say, there will always be days when you get hammered.

On Friday, I managed a double whammy with bad timing. On the way out I got caught right in the pit on a 5 foot face on the backline. I paddled as hard as possible and the yak broke through but the tail got sucked into the wash taking me backwards. I came off and hung onto the yak before getting crunched by the next 2 waves.

On the way back in from fishing, the swell dropped heaps to 2-3 foot. I got a top wave on the backline. I tried to steer off it before it peaked and again got sucked in with the back wash but maintained balance. The next wave was a foamy ride and didn't have enough speed to counter a fully fledged nose dive and came off. In the process, I accidently opened the hatch lid and lost an 85cm snapper that I worked really hard for all morning.

Some days its impossible to get in sync with the forces of the ocean. When you lose a big fish in the process, its heartbreaking.


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

omg losing a snapper of that size must of hurt like hell


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

blaggon said:


> omg losing a snapper of that size must of hurt like hell


Yeah, a poor family on the beach were treated to a fully blown sideshow of hard core swearing when I discovered the loss.


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Sometimes what I do in surf is paddle in backwards. That way you can see whats coming and as you said, its easier to paddle/control your boat when having the nose into the waves. Once I know its safe, then I'll turn around and head in to shore. Might look funny, but hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

G'day mate, Bazoo makes an important point. If you stow all your valuables and then come in with nothing to lose but your dignity it will make it more of a fun challenge as opposed to a scary "please not this time" experience. Spooled1 also makes a good point. There will be days when there is no escape. Dress warm and have fun...lol. I've been dumped a lot in my invader, mostly at night when you can't see the waves at all. Never lost anything in the surf. Lost more stuff just paddling round out in the water. Haven't been dumped yet in the outback because I am chicken and have a fishfinder. I can jump out as soon as I can stand and walk the yak in to the beach. The first time I tried this without the sounder I nearly lost my hat as I went under waiting to reach the bottom. It's all a learning experience....lol. The other thing is to head out with a nekkid yak :shock: and practise.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

He're's another tip - If you're about to get smashed coming in, try and fall off above the yak and direct your body into the wave. Hopefully you'll end up behind the yak.

Heading out, if you are caught deep inside the pit, keep paddling for as long as you possibly can. Those last paddlestrokes often give you enough momentum to punch through the cracking lip. From here, you have a 33% chance of getting through unscathed; Other options are getting sucked into the backwash above the wave or a full vertical flip.

Vertical flips heading out are probably as dangerous as it gets in the surf. If it happens, seperate yourself from everything by ejecting sideways and dive as deep as you can. Keep your head underwater longer than you think. Its hard with a life vest. The key is to stay relaxed in the white water. In this situation, the only place you don't want to be is under the yak as you're going down.


----------



## fishyman (Nov 27, 2007)

hey mate if you have the rudder on your profish, just like the metal contraption thing on the back like i do. make yourself a device to hold it out of the water. mine is some shock cord and a rope coming up to the cockpit so i can pull it up and it stays up.

also. the profish will be alot better when the cover comes out for the front well. if a waves breaks in there it sucks you under and over.


----------



## tugga (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice folks. Just gotta keep practicing I guess. At least I know my heart is still beating (very bloody quickly) once I get in. One hell of an adrenaline rush at times. :shock: :shock: Don't mind getting dumped in the shallower water, in fact it has been quite funny at times. I've actually mastered the art of appearing to do it on purpose !! ;-) ;-) Gotta stay away from those rocks though. Went out the following day & caught a 68cm snapper, so all is not too bad.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm really impressed how you guys accept getting hammered in the surf as pretty normal, and practice it and put procedures in place for when those days come around.
The only advice I can give is if your in a small wash and wish to hang on to your kayak, grab it from the front or end, not a side grab rail, as you wont be able to hold it broadside to a wave.
I tried that once and no way could hang on to it and had to let go.. I remember thinking shit, this is going to be expensive...and it was! (as the kayak and rods took a few flips and smashed into the rocks) :shock: :shock:

Dave.


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

fishyman said:


> hey mate if you have the rudder on your profish, just like the metal contraption thing on the back like i do. make yourself a device to hold it out of the water. mine is some shock cord and a rope coming up to the cockpit so i can pull it up and it stays up.
> 
> also. the profish will be alot better when the cover comes out for the front well. if a waves breaks in there it sucks you under and over.


oh i didn't realise they are making a hatch for the front well ?
this would be nice


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey Tugga. The fact of the matter is, these things aren't made to catch waves. They like to go sideways. Once you know that you can forget about trying to catch the right wave and just try to get in without getting tumbled. I have two kayaks - a Viking Tempo and a Stealth Supalite x. You can steer the stealth straight in because of it's keel etc but the viking never fails to go sideways even with the rudder added. Even the stealth has bucked me sideways when i didn't set the course straight enough.

Basically timing is everything. You have to wait out the back and when you see a lull in the sets - go for it!! Bazzoo is right when it comes to sideways surfing. I haven't got it sussed yet either but have been lucky enough to hold it coming in sideways more often than not. The smallest wave you can find obviously helps here. Paddle in on the lull and if and when a wave comes and takes you, anticipate the sideways shift and then stick with it leaning into the wave. The fibreglass kayak dudes know all the tricks here and I'm sure there must be heaps of stuff out there on techniques.

Good luck

Greg


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i can highly recommend going out in small conditions and having a play in the surf on your yak.

Redphoenix and I did this for only about half an hour at South west rocks and (even though the waves were tiny) it gave me a hell of a lot more confidence.

I guess I'm at a slight advantage in that I've surfed for the last 30 years so know how to read the ocean, but without having surfed on a yak before you never know EXACTLY how its going to behave on a wave.

I found that my rudder was a huge advantage and allowed me to change direction on the face, and to manouvre in the impact zone. Red on his adventure without a foot controlled rudder was finding it a bit more difficult to steer. If you dont have a rudder, I'd highly recommend one for surf entries.

The other most important thing is to learn to lean INTO the wave if you happen to get pushed sideways. Natural instinct tells you to lean AWAY from the wave, but if you do that then you're in deep trouble and will most likely get pitched. Of course if you're getting pushed into a 4 foot sucky shore dump then the best advice is to GET THE HELL AWAY FROM YOUR YAK otherwise broken legs and smashed teeth can occur.

So, my advice - pick a small day, strip your yak down and get out there for a bit of surfin' fun! You'll learn a lot in 20 minutes!

I now look forward to catching waves into the beach, whereas before I'd dread it...


----------



## tugga (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah, thanks guys. I've been doing what most of you have suggested, & when I have been able to find a small wave, I've had a ball. Would you believe it, since I posted my question about techniques etc, there has been virtually no surf at all !!! Bugger !!! ;-) ;-)


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

tie everything down is my trick. If I have to come back in in surf, then I am going to be swimming at some point, that is a given for me. I thankfully have plenty of launch points available to me and if it is too rough at one of them I can peddle 3-4kms to another one that might be calmer. Just have to find someone to give me a lift back to my car if I do that.

I have no suggestions on how to not go swimming, just stow everything away safely and go in on a sandy beach where you dont have a chance of hitting rocks when you loose your yak. Then stand around on the beach and look silly while you wait for your yak to follow (or go and get it if you feel so inclined).


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPL1vPW2 ... re=related

some good instruction on techniques here


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

yankatthebay said:


> tie everything down is my trick. If I have to come back in in surf, then I am going to be swimming at some point, that is a given for me..


i generally dont do surf launches or re-entries. My first experience was Portland and same as before and just got washed over, mind you i had a guy in a boat come over and tell me a 5 mtr great white had been spotted that day, it was Jan this year. So i just headed for the closest beach, got in half way, got rolled and swam the rest, screw the gear. i dropped a rod but had a cord attached, so no loss.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Greg when did you get the Stealth?
How much was it?
Do you like it better than the viking?


----------



## fishingchap (Sep 7, 2007)

when u guys are in the surf in da hobies do u use the drive or the paddle

roberta when i put up my rudder i always seem to swing left to avoid it i start turning right then put the rudder up and u get straightened out


----------



## whichway (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi

I think there are two problems coming in (based on my very limited experience). In a little kayak like I have it's going down the face of the wave too fast and digging the nose in, or getting sideways and broaching.

I don't know if this would work, but it is practical to tow some sort of sea anchor (eg bucket, or small fabric sea anchor) to discourage the thing from turning and maybe slow it down a bit when the waves hit from behind.

I'm pretty lazy so can someone try this out and let me know if it works 

Whichway


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

whichway said:


> Hi
> 
> I think there are two problems coming in (based on my very limited experience). In a little kayak like I have it's going down the face of the wave too fast and digging the nose in, or getting sideways and broaching.
> 
> ...


This thread http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=14260&p=153331 has info on use of a series drogue for surf landings. A drogue will keep you pointed in the right direction, but you'll spend much more time getting through the surf zone and there is also a chance of getting hung up on obstructions. I think the general consensus is that you should learn proper surf technique rather than rely on a drogue. Try to find somebody local who has surf experience and practice with them. Don't take any of your gear; just go out and play around in the surf for an hour or so and you should get the hang of it.

This video also has some great pointers


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Whichway , the reason your kayak is going down nose first is because you are picking up the wave TOO LATE, as i said originally stop outside the break zone and watch for a while , then get on a wave that is green and paddle like hell, if your yak turns sideways dont worry , just put your paddle on rthe wave side of the kayak in the water as leverage and balance and let the wave take you in sideways , towards the end as the wave size diminishes , you can flick the kayak around with your hips and finish up straight .NO way i would drag something behind me in the drop zone , you dont need it , use that kayak like a surf ski which it basically is and ride the wave in , and let out a few yyeeehaaaaasss on the ride in , its fun .


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

G'day folks, @ fishingchap, Mate I usually lock up my mirage drive and whip out the paddle in anything bigger than a foot. Today I looked at the paddle and thought....ugh! not you again, and left it in place. Got a bit of speed up (6km/h-ish) on a diagonal heading in and when the time seemed about right I stepped on the gas and tried to just miss catching a wave. Perfectamundo. Followed that wave in at 9km/h-ish about 3 feet behind it and whipped up the fins and rudder and slid onto the sand sweet as you like. The surf was pretty large-ish and didn't take a cupful onboard. Have to be close enough to the beach to pedal your guts out until you hit the sand and you really want to have some momentum when you start. I was puffing a bit when I hit the sand but I have only recently given up smoking after 23 years and my lungs still don't work...lol.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Never caught any beach waves just some swell in open water and the rudder was great, when your going that fast its real touchy, i only had to move it slightly to steer and I turned a little tight on one swell and near lost my balance.

The one thing Ive noticed watching those Ironman comps is when they are coming back in on those surf ski things they dont stop paddling once the wave starts to pick them up, they go hard which keeps the stern from riding up and pushing the bow under. Its only when they are out in front of the whitewash and on "level" water do they have a break. Having seen a few vids online of people coming in on sot yaks Ive noticed that most of the ones that get worked stop paddling as soon as the wave picks up the stern and they start to pick up speed, exactly at the time they need to be paddling for all they are worth :lol:

I'd be interested to hear if anyone has used those thigh straps in the surf? Im guessing thats one of the things they are used for apart from allowing you to eskimo roll the sot yaks[So they say, I think hull shape/width would have a say in that].

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

My advice is ... HANG ON. Hey Davey G nice photo but I cant see any waves :? ;-)


----------

